# lightweight sound deadening options?



## SHOToonz (Sep 18, 2007)

so i wanna throw some sound deadening in my doors and trunk, but i've already gone through great lengths to reduce weight in my car via various methods of part removal. after feeling a door and trunk lid that was layered with traditional sound deadener, doing the areas i want would add more weight than i want. is there anything else i can use that'll accomplish the same thing for cheap while keeping weight gain to a minimum?


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

i got 100 ft of fatmat off ebay for 124


----------



## Sarthos (Oct 29, 2010)

No. Sorry, it defies the laws of teh physics. The only thing you could possibly do is remove steel panels from your car and replace them with stronger aluminum panels. That would reduce weight and be good for sound deadening, but it is probably more expensive than you would want to work with.


----------



## Duncan345 (Apr 30, 2010)

Well, the "traditional" method is to cover every square inch of sheet metal with a couple layers of dynamat. The new school of thought is to strategically place CLD (constrained layer dampening) tiles on roughly 1/3 to 1/4 of your interior sheet metal, then a full layer of closed cell foam and a layer of MLV (mass loaded vinyl). If you are just wanting to do your doors and trunk that would probably be about 10-20 pounds of CLD tiles, 5-10 pounds of CCF, and 40-50 pounds of MLV.

MLV is obviously the heaviest part, but it is the "barrier" that stops the most outside noise. CLD tiles control vibrations in your sheet metal, which can translate into resonant noise. If you are mostly worried about vibrations you could just put down some CLD tiles. That is the first step of a modern sound deadening install anyway, so it wouldn't hurt to put those in first and then determine if you want to go further.


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

Check RAAMat's website and contact the owner. He has gone through great lengths to do this very thing. He has deadened several road race cars for himself.


----------



## Tonybommb (Dec 8, 2010)

subbed


----------



## Cooluser23 (Dec 23, 2009)

Duncan345 said:


> Well, the "traditional" method is to cover every square inch of sheet metal with a couple layers of dynamat. The new school of thought is to strategically place CLD (constrained layer dampening) tiles on roughly 1/3 to 1/4 of your interior sheet metal, then a full layer of closed cell foam and a layer of MLV (mass loaded vinyl). If you are just wanting to do your doors and trunk that would probably be about 10-20 pounds of CLD tiles, 5-10 pounds of CCF, and 40-50 pounds of MLV.
> 
> MLV is obviously the heaviest part, but it is the "barrier" that stops the most outside noise. CLD tiles control vibrations in your sheet metal, which can translate into resonant noise. If you are mostly worried about vibrations you could just put down some CLD tiles. That is the first step of a modern sound deadening install anyway, so it wouldn't hurt to put those in first and then determine if you want to go further.


thanks for posting this.


----------



## Duncan345 (Apr 30, 2010)

Talk to Don at Sound Deadener Showdown. He will get you what you need.

Sound Deadener Showdown - Your Source for Sound Deadening Products and Information


----------



## Cooluser23 (Dec 23, 2009)

Any new developments in sound deadening/quieting a car's interior?


----------

